# Where do I buy bunk beds from?



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone have any ideas on where I can buy Bunk beds from in Merida, Mexico that are good value?
Cheers


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Coppel and Elektra have them


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Furniture stores and department stores........


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Hammocks*



worldnomad said:


> Anyone have any ideas on where I can buy Bunk beds from in Merida, Mexico that are good value?
> Cheers


Why not buy two hammocks and hang them inside?

Hammocks inside - Google Search


----------



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks. Do you know what streets they are on? I live in Merida Centro.


----------



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol, I should be using a hammock, I'd be getting in touch with the Mexican culture. I've got a few Aussie mates coming over here for a while I'm going to set them up some rooms. I've got a big house so thought i'd help out. If anyone knows any shops that sell Bunk Beds that would be great.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might trip over one of these:
Coppel Plaza Fiesta
Calle 6 400 · +52 999 196 0531
Open until 10:00 PM
Website
Directions
B
Coppel 58 Centro
Calle 58 #533 Por 67 y 69 · +52 999 928 8496
Website
Directions
C
Coppel
Calle 135 71 · +52 999 928 9080
Website
Directions


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

worldnomad said:


> Lol, I should be using a hammock, I'd be getting in touch with the Mexican culture. I've got a few Aussie mates coming over here for a while I'm going to set them up some rooms. I've got a big house so thought i'd help out. If anyone knows any shops that sell Bunk Beds that would be great.


I have never tried sleeping in a hammock so I am not sure how comfortable it really is for sleeping. But I think in that part of the world, Chiapas, it is pretty common to sleep in hammocks. You can hang them where there is good air circulation and they are cooler than sleeping in a bed.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> I have never tried sleeping in a hammock so I am not sure how comfortable it really is for sleeping. But I think in that part of the world, Chiapas, it is pretty common to sleep in hammocks. You can hang them where there is good air circulation and they are cooler than sleeping in a bed.


Will, I have slept in a Brazilian hammock for years, for $25USA plus hanging hardware, it's cheap to find out for yourself. I just bought two of these.

Amazon


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

what is a Brazilian hammock? When you live in Merida there are plenty of great hammocks there without going to Amazon . We also have them in Chiapas for 250 pesos for a single up to 1500 pesos for king size. People on the coast and in tierra caliente sleep in them. They are comfortable but they leave more spots where the mosquitoes can get to you. I hear they were also great for people who had severe burns because the air goes through them and your weight is evenly distributed.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

worldnomad said:


> Thanks. Do you know what streets they are on? I live in Merida Centro.


My answer was in Mexico you can find bunkbeds at those stores .... not specifically Merida. Any major store like those will have a web site and will usually list the locations


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think you would be better off asking around the market where you can find those beds than on a forum. Any muebleria would have them so ask for a muebleria or ask for a Coppel and you will find what you want.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

worldnomad said:


> Lol, I should be using a hammock, I'd be getting in touch with the Mexican culture. I've got a few Aussie mates coming over here for a while I'm going to set them up some rooms. I've got a big house so thought i'd help out. If anyone knows any shops that sell Bunk Beds that would be great.


My two cents: if these are adult friends and you have such a large house, I'd re-think the bunk beds and head for twin beds. Bunk beds seem best for kids under the age of 12, as I recall from the Dark Ages. If adults, how old and how big? Kids can scamper up without trouble, adults, well, it depends. Your friends might look at you a bit cross-eyed.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

worldnomad said:


> Lol, I should be using a hammock, I'd be getting in touch with the Mexican culture. I've got a few Aussie mates coming over here for a while I'm going to set them up some rooms. I've got a big house so thought i'd help out. If anyone knows any shops that sell Bunk Beds that would be great.


Hammocks are not Mexican culture


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Hammocks are not Mexican culture


They are part of the culture in the Yucatan, Gary.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> They are part of the culture in the Yucatan, Gary.


Mmmm
Sort of
Same as ANY other tropical part of the world
And as much as to say it's cultural?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Mmmm
> Sort of
> Same as ANY other tropical part of the world
> And as much as to say it's cultural?


OK, sleeping in hammocks is part of the culture in many parts of the world with a tropical climate, and that includes the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> OK, sleeping in hammocks is part of the culture in many parts of the world with a tropical climate, and that includes the Yucatan Peninsula in Mexico.


 agree


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

and in terra caliente in Chiapas and I bet many places on the coast where it is hot and humid..
Any idea who invented the hammock ?

ok they came to the Yucatan 2 centuries before the Spaniards came so I would consider them part of the culture just as much as the Catholic religion..or maybe Yucatan is not part of Mexico'


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> . . .
> 
> ok they came to the Yucatan 2 centuries before the Spaniards came so I would consider them part of the culture just as much as the Catholic religion..or maybe Yucatan is not part of Mexico'


There was a time when the Yucatan declared independence from Mexico and set itself up as "The Sovereign Nation of the Republic of Yucatan". Check out the section of this article entitled *Recent History*: Yucatán - Mexico - HISTORY.com


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> . . .
> Any idea who invented the hammock ?



In Mexico, hammocks are made in villages surrounding the capital city of the Yucatán, Mérida, and are sold throughout the world as well as locally. They were not part of Classic era Maya civilization; they were said to have arrived in the Yucatán from the Caribbean fewer than two centuries before the Spanish conquest. In addition to bark and sisal, hammocks were constructed from various materials, including palm fronds in western Amazonia. Quality of native and modern hammocks depends greatly on the quality of the material, thread, and the number of threads used. Mayan hammocks are made on a loom and are hand woven by men, women and children. Hammocks are so symbolically and culturally important for the Yucatecans that even the most humble of homes have hammock hooks in the walls; in rural El Salvador, a family home may have multiple hammocks strung across the main room, for use as seating, as beds, or as sleep-swings for infants.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammock


----------



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I'll check out those stores today


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

citlali said:


> what is a Brazilian hammock? When you live in Merida there are plenty of great hammocks there without going to Amazon . We also have them in Chiapas for 250 pesos for a single up to 1500 pesos for king size. People on the coast and in tierra caliente sleep in them. They are comfortable but they leave more spots where the mosquitoes can get to you. I hear they were also great for people who had severe burns because the air goes through them and your weight is evenly distributed.


I use the terms “Mayan,” “Brazilian,” or “traditional” to refer to any hammock that has a gathered-end design. There are distinct differences in gathered-end hammocks in terms of materials or fabrics used. Some argue that the Mayan hammock with its tightly-woven mesh is the most comfortable gathered-end hammock since the material stretches in a unique way to provide more comfort in commonly strained areas like the head, knees, and ankles. Your mileage may vary. 

People in South American have a tradition of sleeping in hammocks that dates back thousands of years. The traditional Mayan or Brazilian style hammock is simply a rectangular fabric or _tightly-woven_ net that is gathered at the ends and hung with a low, deep sag that looks much like a smiling face. 

There are a lot of hammocks on the market today and not all are created equally. Hammocks which allow bugs to enter thru the hammock fabric are substandard in weave and design.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

> Early hammocks were woven out of bark from a hamack tree, and later this material was replaced by sisal fibers because it was more abundant.


Interesting stuff

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammock


----------



## dichosalocura (Oct 31, 2013)

So we are talking about bunk beds or hammocks? If you are still interested in bunk beds and have not had any luck finding any, I would look for bunk beds on google images, pick out one you like and print out the photo. Then take it to a carpenter, and more than likely he could build you one. If you don't know a carpenter, look for a wood shop or madereria, and they could probably build you one or direct you to a carpenter. I wouldn't recommend Coppel's furniture very highly. They seem to sell the cardboard or pressed wood types of cheap as heck kind of furniture. We bought some nice looking sofa and love seat set from them. The arm rests collapsed within the first 2 weeks, it seriously felt like card board boxes were inside, no joke. They came by to retrieve them, they fixed them, and delivered them again. Within another month, the arm rests collapsed again. This time, they decidedly to put in real wood at our request, and now going on 3 years, knock on wood, the problem has not recurred.


----------

